# Nissan Frontier Full Tranny Flush



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd completed a full transmission flush and here were the steps I performed. The procedure was a lot less messy than a coolant flush. 

2003/4x4/SE/LB

NOTE: If at anytime you here the sound of air gurgling out during the flush you should stop the engine and add fresh oil.

1. Remove the tranmissionn line off the radiator. (It was the longest line off the radiotor, there is only 2). Remove it so that the hose on one end is connected to the radiator and you can place the other end into a gallon jug (milk and water jugs work great).

2. Plug the end of the transmission line going back the transmission (it's made of metal and it's the one that the transmission line that is unhooked. I put a new latex glove over it so that no debris was pulled in. 

3. Turn on the truck and let it run and watch the oil pour into the bucket. I let it run to fill up the first gallon jug. That took 4 qrts out of the transmission.

4. Turn off engine and add one or two qrts of fresh oil. Replace gallon jug with new one and start engine. (I let another 2 qrts out this time). You should notice the oil becoming a nicer red after the fist removal of six quarts. 

5. Get under the truck and remove the oil drain pan bolt and let out the fluid. I noticed that there was not much in there and it was almost the color of red that the fresh was. This is a good sign since we have pulled most of the old out already. Replace bolt.

6. Add another 2 qrts of fresh and run engine to fill up the last two qrts. in the waste jug. At this time you should see a better color of red for the fluid. 

7. Add the rest of the fresh oil which should be about 8 qrts. Replace waste jug with a new one and run engine a second or two to check the color. If you are satisfied with the color then you can finish and reattach the transmission hose. 

8. Run the engine for awhile move truck up and down the driveway. Check oil level when engine is warm. Take it for a spin around the block. Check oil again. Check for leaks. Take truck for a spin again and check oil again. Always check oil when engine is running and warmed up.


Cheers


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to do a follow up to my tranny flush. 

It's been a couple of days now and truck has been running fine. I cannot say it shifts any better or smoother. I have noticed some better improvements from a dead stop. It seems the truck will move through the gears faster. Which seems like I am able to pull away from a dead stop faster (kills gas mileage).

I've never been able to spin tires on the frontier v6 LB SE since I purchased it. After the tranny flush I heard a tiny mouse in the rear wheels off dead stops. Not much but it does seem like the truck is a bit more responsive. 

I have no dino and no way of proving it but it does seem to have made a difference.


I used Royal Purple ATF for my flush at $8.30 qrt and used 8 1/4 qrts. My tranny will will hold 9 3/4 qrts oil.


----------

